# probably dumb sure-loc question...



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I use a 9 inch bar for spots.

Is there a rule of thumb for how far I change point of impact, for each click on the sight at 20 yards?


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Not really. It all depends on arrow speed, weight, your draw length, and distance between peep and knock.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

2fingers said:


> Not really. It all depends on arrow speed, weight, your draw length, and distance between peep and knock.


And once that is know, you can figure out clicks per inch


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

OK, apparently I made this too hard......

How about left/right? 

Or, for those of you who know, how much of a change do YOU get per click?

Or does everybody just do what I do, and click away, hoping it isn't too much or too little?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

A Mess said:


> OK, apparently I made this too hard......
> 
> How about left/right?
> 
> ...


Hey Al, that's what I do, just give it a whirl and click away. :shade: Honestly, I do not notice much of anything at 20 yards unless I click at least 2-4 times. Most probably aren't good enough shots, or hold steady enough to notice only one click making any difference. 

Lien2


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

If I remember correctly, one click moves the scope 0.002 inches. If you have 36 inches between your eye and the scope, which is of course one yard, you could multiply the 0.002 by the distance in yards, and that's how much it's going to move per click. So, 20 yards would be 0.040 inches, or about 3/64ths of an inch. For me, that would be on peep hole per click, and I'm not going to notice that! One turn would be from the middle of the x to centered in the x line. Two turns would take you from dead center to the middle of the five/four line, approximately. I hope my math is correct. 

I'm not entirely sure though that the clicks are the same for elevation and windage adjustments. I think the windage clicks are bigger than .002 per click.


----------

